# 510 Blinkers/Hazard Lights/Fuel/Temp Guages ??Help



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

When I got the car the Blinkers were working and hazard lights were also working. I did a couple things since then changed the oil/spark plugs which forced me to pull off the starter since my filter was rusted on there. I noticed my blinkers not soon after that were not working so I checked all the fuses they look good. Diddnt check fusiable links not sure if they would have anything to do with the problem. So anyways went into the dash replaced some bulbs that were dim and went to view the contacts on the fuel/temp guages. Cleaned everything off and looked good. I go to start the car now my Fuel and Temp guages work but hazard lights and blinkers dont. Also the little buzzer noise that goes off when the door is open disapeared. I'm not sure what to check next any suggestions?


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

its all too familiar to me, ive had two 72' wagons and man, things like that stop working one week and then the next its working again. you change the oil then the blinkers dont work, it doesnt make sense but it happens like that on 510's.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Well thats good to hear im not the only one. Well I got the hazards to work again how I dont know? I cleaned off every contact I could find with some sand paper readjusted some others. Double checked the fuses. I even got that little buzzer noise to go back on but I think I'm just due for all new wiring I dunno. It doesnt look that great. I guess when I swap the engine I could do that. So my blinkers dont work anybody remember the hand signals. Arm UP is right
Straight out is Left
Arm down is stop

Or am I backwards.?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Ok problems fixed. You'll laugh when you hear what the answer was.

For the tail lights and blinkers I replaced them with 1156/1157 bulbs. Out of all the ones I replaced only one looked burned up but all the other ones looked good, but I guess they werent. So I replaced them all and low and behold they all work now. The buzzer noise in the door, I guess the wire for that is just shorting out which I dont really care screw that noise. So I took the car around the block it's running pretty good now. Now I just need a engine with some more balls.


----------

